

Epigrams on Programming (1982) - paulgb
http://www-pu.informatik.uni-tuebingen.de/users/klaeren/epigrams.html

======
gruseom
Anyone care to take a stab at explaining why Perlis is so revered? The few
things I've read by him, including most of these "epigrams", just seem lame. I
must be missing something.

~~~
paulgb
I had no idea who Perlis was and submitted this mostly for historical
interest.

I thought this one was clever though: "A LISP programmer knows the value of
everything, but the cost of nothing."

